# BETRUSH.com :: Free picks and betting stuff



## betrush (Jan 19, 2011)

Probably some of you have already come upon it. Anyway, let me present Betrush.com and what you can find at the site that should be interesting for anyone involved in sports betting:

- Dozens of free picks and previews every day by over 50 active tipsters;
- Tipstes competition with real cash prizes;
- Betting calculators;
- Bookmaker reviews;
- Many side features as odds, live scores, video streams, news;
- Verification service for paid tips sites;
- Forum, experts zone

We are constantly developing and adding new features so things keep rolling and expanding, stay tuned.

*http://www.betrush.com/*


----------



## footbal betting tips (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for the information,ill visit your site later.thanks.


----------

